# Drupal Site Developement



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 1, 2012)

Hi Im looking for quotes for developing a Drupal site for my server.

It would need to show the current status of the server, have a page that shows the current Dynmap, and have mumble/vent/TS3 server info. News, blog, forums is a given. Kinda like a guild site. Prefer free hosting sites but will swing for paid if cost effective and inexpensive.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 1, 2012)

host it at your home?


----------



## Aquinus (May 1, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> host it at your home?



Pro advice. Start at home, then go off-site. Then you'll find out weather a lot traffic will actually hit the site or not.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 1, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Pro advice. Start at home, then go off-site. Then you'll find out weather a lot traffic will actually hit the site or not.



Question, How to Host @ home? I have 2 connections. The one I want to host from is inhouse through my Apartment Complex so portforwarding is kinda impossible. Also, what about the domain name?


----------



## Aquinus (May 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have 2 connections. The one I want to host from is inhouse through my Apartment Complex so portforwarding is kinda impossible.



Then use the other one.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Also, what about the domain name?


Buy one, they're pretty cheap. Go Daddy has .com domains for 12 USD a year.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 2, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Then use the other one.
> 
> 
> Buy one, they're pretty cheap. Go Daddy has .com domains for 12 USD a year.



Ok. 

The one that is not inhouse might work. How much bandwidth would it use? It is my gaming line.


----------



## Aquinus (May 2, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ok.
> 
> The one that is not inhouse might work. How much bandwidth would it use? It is my gaming line.



Depends on how many people end up using it, what does speedtest say? A number of web servers will let you limit bandwidth usage. 50% of what you have shouldn't impact gaming, but you might adjust it depending on the traffic.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 3, 2012)

I totally forgot about the other method i can use to host from a non-static IP.

No-ip.com 

i think i will try this route. I have a drupal gardens site but did not realize I could not upload 3rd party modules.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 3, 2012)

im planning on running ubuntu server 12.04. What should I be installing to get it up and running? I have a hostname of kreativedanger.servegame.com. Should I set my server install to that as the "hostname" when installing?


----------



## Aquinus (May 3, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> im planning on running ubuntu server 12.04. What should I be installing to get it up and running? I have a hostname of kreativedanger.servegame.com. Should I set my server install to that as the "hostname" when installing?



The hostname of the machine is less important since you're most likely hosting by "IP" (normal DNS lookup to IP,) where Apache can be setup with "virtual hosts" where something.someplace.com and foobar.someplace.com might both point to the same IP, use port 80, but have different DNS addresses.

In short: No, the hostname isn't that important for your purposes.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 3, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The hostname of the machine is less important since you're most likely hosting by "IP" (normal DNS lookup to IP,) where Apache can be setup with "virtual hosts" where something.someplace.com and foobar.someplace.com might both point to the same IP, use port 80, but have different DNS addresses.
> 
> In short: No, the hostname isn't that important for your purposes.



where should I be using the no-ip hostname associated with my dynamic IP? I have the no-ip updater software for ubuntu to always keep my ip up to date with my hostname as my apt complex will not do static ip. They claim they do not block ports. I have 6mb down and 3mb up


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2012)

Ubuntu system administration for dummies.

(Hostname doesn't matter is what I was trying to get at.)


----------



## Thefumigator (May 4, 2012)

I've been using no-ip for more than 2 years now with no problem
I also use no-ip for simplifying google sites long names. the same account allows you to add a port 80 redirect or simple redirect to another site.

As I am at home with several computers, and as I hold several websites on my IIS server, I must use port redirect in my router NAT. But I think that if you host only one site then there's a chance you can just redirect to your computer without "port redirect" I believe. Not much of an expert in that area I'm affraid. I had to use port redirect due to multiple pages hosting in the same server, but at first it wasn't needed, that's for what I remember.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 4, 2012)

ok I have most of this server installed but my hostname displays like this:

kreativedanger.client.pavlovmedia.net 

My registered domain name is kreativedanger.servegame.com

im using no-ip via the noip2 client. 

usermin is accessed via: https://kreativedanger.client.pavlovmedia.net:20000
ISPConfig is "" :8080
virtualmin/webmin "" :10000

is this set up right? I thought it was supposed to be my domain name.


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2012)

Thefumigator said:


> As I am at home with several computers, and as I hold several websites on my IIS server, I must use port redirect in my router NAT. But I think that if you host only one site then there's a chance you can just redirect to your computer without "port redirect" I believe.



Welcome to the world of Apache Virtual Hosts. I'm 99% sure that IIS can do something similar.




Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ok I have most of this server installed but my hostname displays like this:
> 
> kreativedanger.client.pavlovmedia.net
> 
> ...



First of all, your domain sounds like it is kreativedanger.servegame.com so you should use that. Second of all you have the DNS backwards, the TLD is the *right most dns name*

kreativedanger.servegame.com
com = TLD
servergame = domain
kreativedanger = subdomain

Any subsequent subdomain should move to the left.

Example:
peared.net
plum.peared.net
beta.plum.peared.net (less common)

so kreativedanger.client.servegame.com should be client.kreativedanger.servegame.com.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 4, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Welcome to the world of Apache Virtual Hosts. I'm 99% sure that IIS can do something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so far when I type in https://kreativedanger.servegame.com from another computer on my other network, the server comes up. ** Just had to purge remove and reinstall mysql because my root password did not work


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> so far when I type in https://kreativedanger.servegame.com from another computer on my other network, the server comes up.



It should if it is setup correctly. How about outside of your house, someone out on the interwebs?

I can see it, I would set this up or disable external access until your done setting up your site.
http://kreativedanger.servegame.com/install.php

I host on my network connection, granted I don't have real traffic, it's really just for development, but you want it to be secure so people can't mess with your stuff.

Example: My development site for PlumPHP and PlumPortal is here: http://plum.peared.net:8080/login (It looks weird if you don't use chrome, I haven't optimized it for other browsers. It also looks very basic.)

But there isn't a whole lot you can do with it since you can't login.  I could try and start configuring your Drupal site if I wanted to which is a huge security hole. Keep in mind that running a website off your machine opens a new vector for attacks on your computer or network. This is why I opt for VMs for hosting unless its a huge site that needs a dedicated server.


----------



## Thefumigator (May 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Welcome to the world of Apache Virtual Hosts. I'm 99% sure that IIS can do something similar.



No, I believe it would work if you have a fixed IP. Mine is dynamic, that's why I use my router NAT and port redirect + no-ip. While I like the idea of virtual hosts, port redirects work just fine. Also no-ip supports masking with its cheapest plan, so its like I'm not going to move to apache yet... but looking at it closely for the future


----------



## Aquinus (May 5, 2012)

Thefumigator said:


> No, I believe it would work if you have a fixed IP. Mine is dynamic, that's why I use my router NAT and port redirect   no-ip. While I like the idea of virtual hosts, port redirects work just fine. Also no-ip supports masking with its cheapest plan, so its like I'm not going to move to apache yet... but looking at it closely for the future



That makes no sense, you still need a port to run HTTP traffic over for your site, virtual hosts just checks the DNS name after the request and it provides the appropriate virtual host rather than just one website. What I'm describing is how you run multiple websites, with multiple DNS addresses with only 1 IP address. You do know how the internet works, right?

You're describing No-IP as if it is a firewall and it protects you, it doesn't, you should be running your own firewall and you should watch traffic carefully if you're hosting yourself. No-IP is basically DNS that is dynamic for DHCP addresses, that is all.

For example, plum runs on plum.peared.net:8080, so the VS record would look something like this:


```
<VirtualHost *:8080>
    ServerAdmin jdoane@gmail.com
    ServerName plum.peared.net
    DocumentRoot /sites/plum.peared.net/www

    # This rewrite turns: plum/index.php/a/b/c to /plum/a/b/c
    <Directory /sites/plum.peared.net/www>
        RewriteEngine On
        RewriteBase /
        RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
        RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
        RewriteCond $1 !^(index\.php|js)
        RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /index.php/$1 [L]
    </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```

Basically this says that there is a site that is binded to all IP addresses on this machine with the server name "plum.peared.net", using "/sites/plum.peared.net/www" as the www root, and rewrite all paths to prepend index.php on the beginning of the request, or to ignore it if index.php or js shows up.

Now (assuming I'm listening on port 80 and I have another DNS name like "foobar.applepie.com" I can change that to this:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin jdoane@gmail.com
    ServerName foobar.applepie.com
    DocumentRoot /sites/plum.peared.net/www

    # This rewrite turns: plum/index.php/a/b/c to /plum/a/b/c
    <Directory /sites/plum.peared.net/www>
        RewriteEngine On
        RewriteBase /
        RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
        RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
        RewriteCond $1 !^(index\.php|js)
        RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /index.php/$1 [L]
    </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```

I restart apache and mysteriously my site works on the new DNS page but not the old one. You also won't be able to view the site just by entering an IP, unless you have that configured, but basically it depends on what will be used based on DNS name.


----------



## Thefumigator (May 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I restart apache and mysteriously my site works on the new DNS page but not the old one. You also won't be able to view the site just by entering an IP, unless you have that configured, but basically it depends on what will be used based on DNS name.



Now I get it, so this option allows me to use any port of my choice not only 8080 or 80? was this option available 2 years ago? because when I did my research I just went to no-ip

Of course it's not a serious hosting I'm doing, it is just for personal things and files so I didn't care too much about security, I just keep windows up to date and my firewall up on my router. 

no-ip isn't firewalled but the address you insert is masked (ip and port is not revealed). Not sure how secure it is...

Let me resume what I have configured so I get this right... not that I'm slow minded but web hosting is not really my area
What I have is
- LAN with several computers, mine is on fixed IP 192.168.0.10
- My computer runs IIS with 3 websites on port 1234, 4455, 17599 or similar
- My router with firewall on, is connected to WAN dynamic IP, with NAT, every traffic going through port 1234, 4455 and 17599 is redirected to my computer at 192.168.0.10
- No-ip has 3 addresses set up on my account, I set this on their website, address1.no-ip.com:1234,  address2.no-ip.com:4455, address3.no-ip.com:17599
- My computer runs no-ip, but I can load it on my router instead so I don't have to.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 6, 2012)

Ok, Im lost and confused. 
i tried to downgrade (for module compat) to Drupal 6.26.

I followed the instructions but now things do not work right. 

i need a mail server and drupal or WP

if i wipe and reinstall the server and supply the ssh info could one of you guys setup up the servers for me? I can handle the site stuff but getting it ready for content creation is what is confusing me. I never got to take CS classes in college as my maths were not high enough  BS reasons.


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2012)

Thefumigator said:


> no-ip isn't firewalled but the address you insert is masked (ip and port is not revealed). Not sure how secure it is...



Ever learn how to  use dig? DNS doesn't mask anything, not your port, and certainly not your IP address. DNS works when a computer says "what ip address is associated with this DNS name."


```
jdoane@Ralph:~$ dig plum.peared.net

; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> plum.peared.net
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 41719
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 2, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;plum.peared.net.		IN	A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
plum.peared.net.	1800	IN	CNAME	dover.peared.net.
dover.peared.net.	1800	IN	A	66.30.50.69

;; Query time: 134 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Sun May  6 07:20:10 2012
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 69
```

Let me prove my point:

Here is dig for kreativedanger.servegame.com:

```
jdoane@Ralph:~$ dig kreativedanger.servegame.com

; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> kreativedanger.servegame.com
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 2955
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;kreativedanger.servegame.com.	IN	A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
kreativedanger.servegame.com. 60 IN	A	96.63.247.143

;; Query time: 39 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Sun May  6 07:22:03 2012
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 62
```

His IP is 96.63.247.143.

Please note the address bar. Also  no port specified says hes using port 80 to host.






Or a port scan will show what is open for the world to see.




I also recommend requiring an authorized public key for SSH auth. Password auth is terribly insecure.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 6, 2012)

I am reinstalling  the server with just LAMP and openssh.

PM me if you want the login info

I need someone to setup the server for either Drupal 6 or Wordpress. Either one but preferably which ever is going to be best for a minecraft server site. I need the site to show up when you type in kreativedanger.servegame.com not kreativedanger.servegame.com/blog please


----------

